# If I talk to much



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

So my TT was almost 14 months ago. I have noticed over the past six months that my voice gets really raspy if "I talk to much". How long does it take for everything to go back to normal? Sometimes it gets so bad that it makes me cough. I hate that feeling. I'm glad I don't have to talk or sing for a living....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> So my TT was almost 14 months ago. I have noticed over the past six months that my voice gets really raspy if "I talk to much". How long does it take for everything to go back to normal? Sometimes it gets so bad that it makes me cough. I hate that feeling. I'm glad I don't have to talk or sing for a living....


It should not take that long but how extensive was your surgery? Maybe you should have an ENT scope out your throat?

Are you on thyroxine replacement? If so what and how much? Have you had an ultra-sound since the surgery which might be a good idea as thryoid tissue can grow back.

Good to hear from you; hard to believe it has been 14 months already.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

katbid, I, too, have pain/discomfort/soreness if I talk much (not even "too much," just talking much at all at this point). Although our pains are a bit different, I'll share my experience just in case it helps.

Within a couple of months after my surgeries, I could tell there was something wrong with my voice...not my voice exactly, but the muscles that make the voice work. My voice does not get raspy - the quality of my voice is the same regardless of how much I talk, and it's the same voice I've always had. What hurts is the muscle and tissue that enable me to change pitch, volume, strength, etc. - the things that we use a lot when we talk.

I've mentioned it three times to my ENT (who was also my surgeon), and each time, he stuck the camera down into my throat to look at the laryngeal nerves, and each time, they looked fine. I don't doubt that a bit, because like I said, I can talk fine. And I can talk painlessly for short periods. But after just a few minutes of talking, I honestly have to think about whether what I want to say is important enough to experience a little bit of pain to say it. Most of the time, it's not, so I just remain quiet. Or I can whisper all I want, and that doesn't seem to hurt at all. It's very puzzling, but I am convinced that there is something going on with the tissues that give my voice "personality" so to speak.

Having said all that, I believe that your "raspy-ness" is good reason to visit an ENT to have your laryngeal nerves examined. Have you had that done yet? Generally, if a laryngeal nerve is damaged in surgery, they'll wait 12 months to give it a chance to heal on its own, then they'll consider what options might be available for possible repair. You are past that threshold.

Last time I talked to the nurse (a week or two ago), she mentioned that my ENT could bring in a speech pathologist to really examine the muscles, etc. while I talk...something about a camera and dyes. Maybe this would be a good option for you as well. I didn't get a whole lot of information about it because I have a body scan coming up, and I figured I'd wait to see if that showed anything funky, then go from there.

Hope that helps! Keep us posted - I'll be curious about what you learn.

:hugs:


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thansk for all the input and info. @Andros, I have not had a scope or ultra sound. I have had two WBS's. One after the RAI and then another 6 months after that. I assumed if there was a problem with anything around my throat area, it would show up on that. I am taking 150mci of Synthroid. That has been my dose for the past 13 months. @Octavia, bless your heart. It is frustrating getting the raspy voice and it feels strained and makes me cough, but I can't say that it is painful. I feel bad for you. I hate pain!!!! did not know they could look at the laryngeal nerve like that. that is good to know. I may have to bring this up to my Endo when I see him next week. Good luck to you and thanks again.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, it's a mild pain...nothing to write home about! 

The only thing that will show up on the body scan is cancer...it will not show other funky things going on in your throat, to my knowledge. (I was specifically told that last week. Well, they didn't use the word "funky" but you get the idea!)

So...for the camera...just to help you prepare...it goes through your nostril. But it's tiny, honest, and it doesn't hurt! The first time my doc scoped my throat, he gave me a solution to numb the area. I haven't used that solution since then, just decided to go without.

Good luck...curious to hear if your doc sees anything.


----------

